
How money is created [pdf] - Patient0
https://www.snb.ch/en/mmr/speeches/id/ref_20180116_tjn/source/ref_20180116_tjn.en.pdf
======
dozzie
Money is not _created_ , money is _printed_. Goods are created.

~~~
Patient0
"The subject of my speech is the creation of money in our economy" \- he then
literally talks about it being _created_ by the act of issuing loans which are
credited to individual bank accounts - most money that is created is _not_
physically printed.

~~~
dozzie
And this supposedly "created" money is not backed by any thing of value, so
it's akin to a number printed on a sheet of paper, unlike a chair that gets
_created_ from planks of wood. You can "create" as much such money as you
like, limited only by artificial rules you set yourself (with "you" being a
government, because government has the monopoly on issuing money). It really
doesn't matter whether it was actually printed on paper or just recorded
electronically, it behaves just the same.

